# Built a little 3 Point Hitch Planter for my LS MT125



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I just finished building a little 3 point hitch planter for my LS MT125. I hate I have to wait until spring to try it out. Here are the pictures and video links.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Excellent presentation Rider. Thanks for sharing. Let us know how it works.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

sixbales said:


> Excellent presentation Rider. Thanks for sharing. Let us know how it works.


Thank you. I can't wait until I can use it

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Excellent job! I'll be keeping tabs on this as Spring approaches.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> Excellent job! I'll be keeping tabs on this as Spring approaches.


Thank you. I am counting the days.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thumbs up...dang nice workmanship!!!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Thumbs up...dang nice workmanship!!!


Thank you

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Very well done!


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Mr Mac said:


> Very well done!


Thank you. I am working on a row hiller for the garden next.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

rider7767 said:


> Thank you. I am working on a row hiller for the garden next.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


How well did this work? 

AND ... How is the row hiller project?


----------

